# SCHOOL ME ON ROBERT "BETO" ESPINOSA



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

i was looking threw some old lowrider magazines and i was reading about Robert espinosa "pura onda"........... i know he took back to back traditional lowrider of the year with with "pura onda" but why did he get disqualified on his run toward a "threepeat" traditional of the year???????????


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Aug 31 2005, 11:18 PM~3731443
> *i was looking threw some old lowrider magazines and i was reading about Robert espinosa "pura onda"........... i know he took back to back traditional lowrider of the year with with "pura onda" but why did he get disqualified on his run toward a "threepeat" traditional of the year???????????
> *



THEY SAID HE DID TO MUCH TO THE CAR ..LIKE PINSTRIPNG IT TO MUCH I GUESS ....


HE WAS A COOL DUDE ..LIKE HE SAID ..EVERYONE LOVES BETO...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

the car was a bit over the top in the end to be traditional. dont think gold plating everything really qualifies you for traditional, think some rules were changed as well.


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

anyone have pics of the evolution of the car


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i do , but no scanner.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 1 2005, 10:23 AM~3732786
> *i do , but no scanner.
> *




damn, ur useless :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

have a few to scan of a rag with a brown top.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 1 2005, 08:25 AM~3732796
> *damn, ur useless  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL, i was thinking the same thing :biggrin: j/p oc


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 31 2005, 11:34 PM~3731486
> *THEY SAID HE DID TO MUCH TO THE CAR ..LIKE PINSTRIPNG IT TO MUCH I GUESS ....
> HE WAS A COOL DUDE ..LIKE HE SAID ..EVERYONE LOVES BETO...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i know i know im the man im the man lol this was in vegas in 03


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2005, 10:11 AM~3733398
> * i know i know im the man im the man lol this was in vegas in 03
> *



no your not your a bastard and you know it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

denver 04


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2005, 02:11 PM~3733398
> * i know i know im the man im the man lol this was in vegas in 03
> *


Perhaps the finest GOLD PLATING ive seen in person..Always looked fresh just like a new set 24k all gold Daytons.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

the blue impala in the background is his too...he said that it was his new project :dunno:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

have some old pics, maybe ill take a pic of a pic or two


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 1 2005, 11:24 AM~3733472
> *Perhaps the finest GOLD PLATING ive seen in person..Always looked fresh just like a new set 24k all gold Daytons.
> *



I AGREE EVEN WHEN HE BROUGHT PROJECT DOSAND THE BLACK 68 RAG TO JOHNS SHOP , I COULDNT BELIVE THE CHROME ON THAT CAR FUKN BAD ..THATS THE 1ST TIME I HEARD OF ELECTRO PLATING IN TEXAS ...THEY DID THE BITCN ASS WORK..


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

he was driving his clean 68 rag in vegas last yr


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 1 2005, 01:47 PM~3734360
> *I AGREE EVEN WHEN HE BROUGHT PROJECT DOSAND THE BLACK 68 RAG  TO JOHNS SHOP , I COULDNT BELIVE THE CHROME ON THAT CAR FUKN BAD ..THATS THE 1ST TIME I HEARD OF ELECTRO PLATING IN TEXAS ...THEY DID THE BITCN ASS WORK..
> 
> 
> *


YOUR RIGHT THEY DID, I JUST SAW SOME OF THEIR WORK LAST FRIDAY, AND I GOTTA SAY IT LOOKED LIKE SHIT :thumbsdown:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 1 2005, 01:50 PM~3734379
> *YOUR RIGHT THEY DID, I JUST SAW SOME OF THEIR WORK LAST FRIDAY, AND I GOTTA SAY IT LOOKED LIKE SHIT :thumbsdown:
> *



HATER... :uh: ..ON WUT CAR DID U SEE THAT ON ROD....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 1 2005, 04:47 PM~3734360
> *I AGREE EVEN WHEN HE BROUGHT PROJECT DOSAND THE BLACK 68 RAG  TO JOHNS SHOP , I COULDNT BELIVE THE CHROME ON THAT CAR FUKN BAD ..THATS THE 1ST TIME I HEARD OF ELECTRO PLATING IN TEXAS ...THEY DID THE BITCN ASS WORK..
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Ruben and Rick of ElectroPlating of El Paso are good peoples and do some awesome chrome. Would definetly put them in the top of the nation. Just noticed the other day they had an article in the UCE lrm this month. Big props to them.........


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 1 2005, 01:53 PM~3734398
> *HATER... :uh: ..ON WUT CAR DID U SEE THAT ON ROD....
> *


MY PLATER WAS RE-DOING THEIR FUCK-UPS


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

ELECTRO PLATING IN EL PASO IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 1 2005, 02:14 PM~3734520
> *MY PLATER WAS RE-DOING THEIR FUCK-UPS
> *


WOW ....CUZ THE WORK I SEEN WAS FUKN BADASS ....ON BETOS CARS AND COLD HARD CASH..


OOH WELL ILL JUS TAKE MY CHROME TO RICH ..HE DOES GOOD WORK..


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 1 2005, 01:14 PM~3734520
> *MY PLATER WAS RE-DOING THEIR FUCK-UPS
> *


sorry to hear that.....did you address your concerns with them b4 sending to your plater?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I highly doubt Electroplating of El Paso did shitty chrome and sent it back fucked up i seen em do some miracles on some pitted ass diecast shit before


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 1 2005, 02:53 PM~3734826
> *sorry to hear that.....did you address your concerns with them b4 sending to your plater?
> 
> *


wasn't my stuff, so who cares :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Dont Forget about Supreme Plating in Inglewood fools... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Electroplating of El Paso :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

advanced plating in tennessee is one of thee best


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 1 2005, 03:14 PM~3734980
> *advanced plating in tennessee is one of thee best
> *


yup and they do plastic also(in large quantities


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE81_@Sep 1 2005, 03:25 PM~3734593
> *ELECTRO PLATING IN EL PASO  IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


They have one of the worst reputations in texas. They have bad ass work, but sometimes it just takes a year to get it done. Theyuse to drive every week to My city and eventually stopped coming because no buisness. No one really liked Hilda either,(bitch) all she did was complain. I had a nissan truck during the 80's and I plated everything on it, back then they were cool. They would even send the stuff to me by greyhound if I needed it right away. But here recently they have'nt had good customer service and again reeeeeeeeeeeeeaaly slow work,, my two cents.


----------



## ELECTROPLATING EPT (Apr 5, 2004)

We at Electroplating Of El Paso would like to thank all our loyal customers from coast to coast. Our company takes pride on all the show winners, but also the street rides that our plating has been on for the last 22 years. We invite you to give us a try and see the difference. If ever in El Paso we welcome you to stop by and see our display of work and meet the staff. Or just call us at 800-333-5766 for all your show plating needs......... Thanks again


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELECTROPLATING EPT_@Sep 1 2005, 04:55 PM~3735344
> *We at Electroplating Of El Paso would like to thank all our loyal customers from coast to coast. Our company takes pride on all the show winners, but also the street rides that our plating has been on for the last 22 years. We invite you to give us a try and see the difference. If ever in El Paso we welcome you to stop by and see our display of work and meet the staff. Or just call us at 800-333-5766 for all your show plating needs......... Thanks again
> *


Hey, Have yall got rid of hilda yet? just wondering. How long is the wait on chrome now. and how much for the entire under carriage for a 64 impala, Everything but the frame.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE81_@Sep 1 2005, 02:25 PM~3734593
> *ELECTRO PLATING IN EL PASO  IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


id go with Advanced Plating in TN. dont think anyone can touch them. do restoration on parts and powder coat.

http://www.advancedplating.com/

if i had the funds, id send them the biz.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

Sherms plating here in Sac is damn good too, I've always thought the ElPaso plating was the best. They did a bad ass job on Beto's blue 64 convert a few years ago.
http://www.shermsplating.com/


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

Beto....Has brought so much quality to the traditional class with "Pura Onda!" He desires to have the chance to compete in that class with " Pura Onda". Beto is a true "Champion" We look forward to seeing his rides again.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

his 64 is in the new LRM


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 1 2005, 05:14 PM~3734980
> *advanced plating in tennessee is one of thee best
> *



they can even make a brick look good.














yes, i did say a brick.


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

MY BOY BETO COULDNT SHOW PURO ONDA NO MORE CAUSE THEY RETIRED IT CAUSE HE WON TOO MUCH IT WASNT FAIR TO THE OTHER PEOPLE HE HAS THE CAR APART RIGHT NOW ELPASO PLATING IS THE BEST AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED MY BOY CHUCK THE PREZ OF N.M IMPERIALS GOT HIS SHIT BACK YESTERDAY AND THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE NAMBE WEAR ON THE REAL


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Nov 16 2005, 07:40 PM~4220987
> *MY BOY BETO COULDNT SHOW PURO ONDA NO MORE CAUSE THEY RETIRED IT CAUSE HE WON TOO MUCH IT WASNT FAIR TO THE OTHER PEOPLE HE HAS THE CAR APART RIGHT NOW ELPASO PLATING IS THE BEST AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED MY BOY CHUCK THE PREZ OF N.M IMPERIALS GOT HIS SHIT BACK YESTERDAY AND THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE NAMBE WEAR ON THE REAL
> *


Is he redoing it? His blue 64 vert was the first time I had ever seen El Paso platings work, that [email protected] was tight!


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 1 2005, 02:50 PM~3734379
> *YOUR RIGHT THEY DID, I JUST SAW SOME OF THEIR WORK LAST FRIDAY, AND I GOTTA SAY IT LOOKED LIKE SHIT :thumbsdown:
> *


funny ive been dealing with them for years and never returned a thing at all !!they might be slow at times but you gotta understand they have large orders and cant help the time span some times..its woeth the wait the staff is great rick rebecca ruben and patas great bunch of people !!


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Nov 16 2005, 08:45 PM~4221045
> *Is he redoing it? His blue 64 vert was the first time I had ever seen El Paso platings work, that [email protected] was tight!
> *


yeah hes redoing it in platnuim my boy rick grace is putting it together for him down at his pad in springs ill try and get some pics of it being redone .last time i chilled with beto was at the show in vegas partied hard with ziggy from nbk and baby beesh had a good time..


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ELECTROPLATING EPT_@Sep 1 2005, 03:55 PM~3735344
> *We at Electroplating Of El Paso would like to thank all our loyal customers from coast to coast. Our company takes pride on all the show winners, but also the street rides that our plating has been on for the last 22 years. We invite you to give us a try and see the difference. If ever in El Paso we welcome you to stop by and see our display of work and meet the staff. Or just call us at 800-333-5766 for all your show plating needs......... Thanks again
> *


You vatos are about the best in da nation! with all due respect to pulido and other platers they do good work too, i guess you guys have been around along time and that means reputation and quality, from back in da days of the "lords" to 2006 still in da bussiness. say hi to Ruben oh! by the way Pura Onda was purchased in Odessa at one of the Tejano Shows and came back later and blew the roof off the coliseum, it don't get better than that ,awesome craftsmanship!
El Nick Taste of Latin


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 16 2005, 03:25 PM~4219296
> *his 64 is in the new LRM
> *


his new 64 is clean but im not diggin the interior at all


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

Electro Plating does good work but lousy customer service.

I had P case third member(posi) plated by them and the took it upon there self to grind off the P!!!They said they did it for more "uniform plating"or some shit like that.I had already prepped(grinding and sanding) the unit and just need the final.

I asked them if they would make good on it and they said they would replate another if I brought them one but I still had too pay for the plating.Was not good enough for me.Asked them if the would reimburse me the $300(cheap) to buy another and they said no.

I ended up paying for the plating and went back to getting my plating done in LA!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Sep 1 2005, 01:34 AM~3731791
> *anyone have pics of the evolution of the car
> *


I have some when the guy from Roswell,NM owned it.I think his name is Frank.I will look for the flics.


----------

